# IUI with Gonal F , Ovidrel and Pregnyl-Success please



## vri

Hi Ladies,

I am on my first IUI cycle this month and praying lots and hoping for the best.

I have been taking 75units of Gonal F injections from CD4 and had bloods today to see my estrogen levels on CD9 and waiting to hear the results today to see what's next?

I would love some success stories please?

Please put in as much detail as you can!!

Thank you ladies!!:baby:


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi , I have just left the clinic after our first iui. I took gonal f 150 alt days for 6 days then every day for 3 .also took clomid for 5 days. Took cetrotide everyday to prevent ovulation until this thurs. Took menopur thursday and triggered thurs evening with ovidrille. I had one 14mm and one 21mm follicle on thursday. Post wash we have 20million count with 80% motility... now we wait ... I have chronic pcos and we really battled to get my follicles to grow , but my God is a good God and on Thursday our 21mm follicle brought tears to my eyes... will keep u updated xxx all the best


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had my first IUI in Feb and was on 25 units of Gonal F, then triggered with Pregnyl and took boosters of Ovidrel after the procedure. I had 6 follicles with 3 large ones all from the same ovary (I only have half an ovary)

Anyway, I know you should wait for beta bloods but I tested 14 days later and got a faint :bfp: and then tested daily for 4 days until beta to see if the line darkened (which it did).

Got my beta bloods and a positive result on the 18th Feb. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Good Luck


----------



## vri

Hi ProjectEmily,

Thanks for that wow we are on almost the same track. I had my iui on the 7th of May and have been having my pregnyl injections on day 3 , 6 and 9 dpo. I have my next pregnyl on 15th..I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of us. My BT is scheduled for 23rd of this month. Wish we get our BFP. Have you started to exp any symptoms?

Hi xxDreamxx,

Thanks for the positive response..I have had one folly and had my iui on the 7th and been having my pregnyl injections last one to be on the 15th...and bt on 18th?

What symptoms did you experience?
When did you do the HPT?

thanks for your support ladies much needed


----------



## vri

xxDreamxx said:


> I had my first IUI in Feb and was on 25 units of Gonal F, then triggered with Pregnyl and took boosters of Ovidrel after the procedure. I had 6 follicles with 3 large ones all from the same ovary (I only have half an ovary)
> 
> Anyway, I know you should wait for beta bloods but I tested 14 days later and got a faint :bfp: and then tested daily for 4 days until beta to see if the line darkened (which it did).
> 
> Got my beta bloods and a positive result on the 18th Feb. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Good Luck

Thanks for the positive response..I have had one folly and had my iui on the 7th and been having my pregnyl injections last one to be on the 15th...and bt on 18th?

What symptoms did you experience?
When did you do the HPT?


----------



## ProjectEmily

Hi I am now 9dpiui and my nipples are super sensitive and bloating ... thats all ... getting my prog test tomorrow hopefully its good ...have been getting hot flushes too!! How u doing ?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

vri said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> I had my first IUI in Feb and was on 25 units of Gonal F, then triggered with Pregnyl and took boosters of Ovidrel after the procedure. I had 6 follicles with 3 large ones all from the same ovary (I only have half an ovary)
> 
> Anyway, I know you should wait for beta bloods but I tested 14 days later and got a faint :bfp: and then tested daily for 4 days until beta to see if the line darkened (which it did).
> 
> Got my beta bloods and a positive result on the 18th Feb. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Thanks for the positive response..I have had one folly and had my iui on the 7th and been having my pregnyl injections last one to be on the 15th...and bt on 18th?
> 
> What symptoms did you experience?
> When did you do the HPT?Click to expand...

 Hi I will probably be using injectables in June. I am wondering what is pregnyl?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Pregnyl was my main trigger shot with boosts of ovidrel after the procedure. I tested on day 14 and then tested daily to see the lines get darker before having beta bloods taken on day 18.

Unfortunately we lost our little girl and I had labour induced last Friday at 16 weeks. She had passed sometime in the last 2 weeks, we last saw her heartbeat at my 14 week appointment. I am devastated and so empty. We were lucky the IUI worked first go for us and I worry about starting again.

I have 3 major things happening - grief over losing her, needing to know answers (waiting on post mortem and results of blood tests can take up to 6-8 weeks) and waiting for cycle to return so we can start again (once we get our answers). 

I think my new FS will definitely endorse another IUI over IVF so i just need to wait for all of the above to happen before we embark.


----------



## vri

I am having sensitive nipples but only slightly nothing too drastic and major bloating too...can barely fit in my clothes for now..

I am warmer than usual but that could just be pregnyl...

I have my test tomm for progestrone and last of my pregnyl injections too

good luck for your test..


----------



## vri

BabyHopes1974 said:


> vri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> I had my first IUI in Feb and was on 25 units of Gonal F, then triggered with Pregnyl and took boosters of Ovidrel after the procedure. I had 6 follicles with 3 large ones all from the same ovary (I only have half an ovary)
> 
> Anyway, I know you should wait for beta bloods but I tested 14 days later and got a faint :bfp: and then tested daily for 4 days until beta to see if the line darkened (which it did).
> 
> Got my beta bloods and a positive result on the 18th Feb. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Thanks for the positive response..I have had one folly and had my iui on the 7th and been having my pregnyl injections last one to be on the 15th...and bt on 18th?
> 
> What symptoms did you experience?
> When did you do the HPT?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I will probably be using injectables in June. I am wondering what is pregnyl?Click to expand...

Hey!! Pregnyl is like a trigger shot.. the injectables you would have before are probably for inducing ovulation....this is given when they want you to ovulate.... but I had ovidrel for trigger shot and they are giving me pregnyl which basically helps maintain progestrone levels and tricks your body into thinking that it is already pregnant hence creating a better enviorment for implantation....they are giving me these injections 3dpo, 6 dpo and 9dpo.


----------



## vri

Hi xxDreamxx,

So sorry for your loss...I can only imagine how hard it will be to go through.

Somethings are just unanswered and make it hard to accept....but trust in God and some good will definately come through.

I know easier said than done but just know there is support always.

lots of hugs


----------



## vri

ProjectEmily said:


> Hi I am now 9dpiui and my nipples are super sensitive and bloating ... thats all ... getting my prog test tomorrow hopefully its good ...have been getting hot flushes too!! How u doing ?

Hi,

How are you doing? Hope you prog results came back good!! When is your blood test..Hope its a super BFP for you..:bfp:


----------

